
Mozilla to Drop Support for All NPAPI Plugins in Firefox 52, Except Flash - 0x006A
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/software/mozilla-to-drop-support-for-all-npapi-plugins-in-firefox-52-except-flash/
======
pieter_mj
While the decision to remove npapi plugins technically makes sense, even more
so than the removal of xul-based plugins, it'll prove to be -imo- a deadly
self inflicted wound for mozilla.

